# Trifulca entre Antonio Maestre y Pablo Iglesias



## Brigit (6 Mar 2022)

Medio twitter reventando a palomitas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Mar 2022)

Dos subnormales barrancolanzables.


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Mar 2022)

Entre los dos no hacen ni medio hombre.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaajaja, deyayuno comida merienda y cena. Gracias Antonio, me has alegrado el día, mira que eres subnormal. Mira que hay que ser tonto para ser rojo, pero creo los menos tontos espabilarán.


----------



## El cogorzas (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (6 Mar 2022)

Menuda bofetada le ha dado Pablo Iglesias al mongol este.


----------



## Santolin (6 Mar 2022)

Antonio maestre 171k tweets. 

Puto parásito


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Mar 2022)

Putin está trayendo tantos regalitos que parece Navidad otra vez


----------



## Dmtry (6 Mar 2022)

Dos fantasmas peleando por ver quién es más fantasma de los dos.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (6 Mar 2022)

Hoy iba a comer cordero y ponerme las botas ... pero creo que hoy no como. 

P.D.: Tendría que haberlo leído para el postre ...


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Mar 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Antonio maestre 171k tweets.
> 
> Puto parásito



171k son muchos tweets. Ni los más enfermos del lugar llegan a ese nivel. Ese nivel es el de alguien enfermo al que le pagan por decir chorradas. 

Yo quiero a ver si me contratan de CM de cualquier bando, que con todo pagado que lo tengo me viene de puta madre para quemarlos en Steam.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Mar 2022)

Belén Esteban contra Paz Padilla.


----------



## perrasno (6 Mar 2022)

Mira, dos perros hablando.


----------



## cinamomo (6 Mar 2022)

Cualquier cosa chulísima vale para hacer propaganda a la Yoli.
Hoy toca poli bueno-poli malo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (6 Mar 2022)

El dedo y la luna.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Mar 2022)

Nadie lo ha escrito todavía

¡Son Piolets sanos!


----------



## birdland (6 Mar 2022)

Cada vez tienen menos público que compran sus tonterías , así que hay hostias para demostrar quien es el “ verdadero progue “ 

les van las habichuelas en ello


----------



## Lomo Plateado (6 Mar 2022)

Ha escrito prensa y honesta juntas.


----------



## Brigit (6 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Nadie lo ha escrito todavía
> 
> ¡Son Piolets sanos!



Pioletazos a mansalva, porque a Yolanda también la colocó ahí Pablo Iglesias. Es buenísimo que se maten entre ellos.


----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

Estas cosas pasan cuando abandonas el poder, la capacidad de repartir prebendas y dineros. De repente, los antiguos amigos se convierten en enemigos de toda la vida en función del que sea el nuevo o nueva que ejerce tal poder, cargo o posición. Esto no describe una condición del ser humano, solo describe la condición y altura vital de algunos seres humanos (los implicados en tal proceder).


----------



## Markkus (6 Mar 2022)

Maestre está a sueldo de Soros. Es el típico caballo de Troya que meten a la ‘izquierda’.


----------



## asakopako (6 Mar 2022)

Vaya 2 hijos de puta. Napalm a toneladas.


----------



## rondo (6 Mar 2022)

Que queden a solas cada uno con un machete


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Mar 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Que queden a solas cada uno con un machete



Mena's way


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Mar 2022)

Maestre como periodista vale menos que una mierda seca y como persona vale lo que cuesta una bala de 22mm incrustada en su cabeza.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (6 Mar 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Putin está trayendo tantos regalitos que parece Navidad otra vez



yo no era folla putin pero poco a poco le estoy viendo cierto atractivo


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Mar 2022)

Que admira su trabajo, dice la rata falsaria. Pero si se deben de descojonar de él hasta los más rogelios, es un cuadro de comedor la pobre Antoñita.


----------



## CommiePig (6 Mar 2022)

vagos señoritos que no han remado en su puta vida,


----------



## wintermute81 (6 Mar 2022)

En mi época los hombres se peleaban a puñetazos en la puerta de los bares.
Ahora las nuevas masculinidades se tiran pullitas en tuita.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Mar 2022)

*Qué* *posición* tiene Pablo Iglesias sobre la guerra en Ucrania?

*En qué se diferencia *con la posición de Yolanda Díaz?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## dcisneros (6 Mar 2022)

voy a comprar palomitas para seguir tan lamentable espectáculo


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Mar 2022)

dos abrazafarolas buscando gresca


----------



## politicodemadreputa (6 Mar 2022)

La cambra, La cambra... la puta de la La Caaaaaaambraaa, la madre que la parióooo, yoooo teniiiiiiiiiaaaaaa una cambra y la muy puta se murio

Venga vamos todos ! 

La cambra, La cambra... la puta de la La Caaaaaaambraaa.....


----------



## juster (6 Mar 2022)

Ojala usen los piolets ...


----------



## pepinox (6 Mar 2022)

Peso muerto VS humo vocinglero.

Resultado: hastío infinito.


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Mar 2022)

Que alguien les reparta unos piolets y acaben pronto con esta historia que no importa a nadie una mierda.


----------



## Kolobok (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Antiparras (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Stormtrooper (6 Mar 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> 171k son muchos tweets. Ni los más enfermos del lugar llegan a ese nivel. Ese nivel es el de alguien enfermo al que le pagan por decir chorradas.
> 
> Yo quiero a ver si me contratan de CM de cualquier bando, que con todo pagado que lo tengo me viene de puta madre para quemarlos en Steam.



Me da pereza hasta una de sus palabras.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Mar 2022)

@xicomalo @xicomalo @xicomalo


----------



## MOCHIL0 (6 Mar 2022)

El gilipollas no hace sino aludir a la "prensa". Anda y vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Mar 2022)

Por qué la rata con joroba dice 'tuiter' y no twitter?
Por qué en lugar de Pablo Iglesias no ponéis 'rata chepuda' para que nos entendamos todos de quién habláis?


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Mar 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Antonio maestre 171k tweets.
> 
> Puto parásito



Está enfermo.


----------



## Redwill (6 Mar 2022)

Atencion amigos se estan empezando a dar cuenta ellos mismos de que lo peor que les ha pasado a Podemos y el mayor enemigo que tienen es Pablo iglesias y la señora junto a su cortijo, estan empezando a caer en la cuenta de lo que les esta pasando y eso me preocupa.

Mientras Pablo exista, les tendremos en la esquina del congreso, hay que apoyar a Pablo si queremos que esta gente siga en direccion al rincon del que nunca debieron sacarlos.


----------



## Black Jack (6 Mar 2022)

Cómo se ha delatado el "periodista" cuando dice eso de "quemar los puentes con la prensa honesta". Jjajaja pero hijo de la gran puta, si eres prensa honesta te dará igual que te pongan a parir o no, tú deberías de hacer bien tu trabajo sin tener en cuenta opiniones ajenas. Si vas a tener en cuenta que te bailen el agua o no, eres cualquier cosa menos prensa honesta.


----------



## Nagare1999 (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## terde (6 Mar 2022)

pioletazo va pioletazo viene


----------



## Biluao (6 Mar 2022)

Mimbres y mimbras, Antonio.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Mar 2022)

La ultra-izquierda contra la ultra-ultra-izquierda.

A ver qué sale de todo esto.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (6 Mar 2022)

Uno le habrá llamado al otro jorobado con moño de mierda; a lo cual, el ofendido, le habrá llamado gordo de las harinas o cabeza de cerdo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Mar 2022)

me limpio el culo con pablo el refrescante y antonio el reprimido.
todo este tiempo tragando no justifica que deje de tragar ahora, es lo mas parecido a un traidor pero con pintas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Mar 2022)

Toda la puta vida igual y no aprenden. Son incapaces de subordinarse,ya que cada uno de ellos se ve como un mesías capaz de conseguir la revolución mundial.

Lo mejor es juntarlos y que Darwin haga su trabajo


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Mar 2022)

Mongolo VS coletas, fight.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (6 Mar 2022)

Para lo que han quedao: pelearse como dos niños de patio de colegio en el tuister. Irrelevancia absoluta.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Mar 2022)

Me da a mí que la Yola es una intrigante.


----------



## Amraslazar (6 Mar 2022)

Se nota que este fin de semana han empezado las Paraolimpiadas.






Juegos Paralímpicos Pekín 2022 | Paralímpicos


Los XIII Juegos Paralímpicos de Invierno se celebran entre el 4 y el 13 de marzo de 2022 en Pekín (China), con sedes de competición repartidas entre la capital y las ciudades de Yanqing y Zhangjiakou, situadas a 90 y 190 kilómetros en dirección noroeste.




www.paralimpicos.es


----------



## DarkNight (6 Mar 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Medio twitter reventando a palomitas.



Que los comunistas se maten a tiros entre ellos es un evento que merece champán


----------



## Redwill (6 Mar 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> me limpio el culo con pablo el refrescante y antonio el reprimido.
> todo este tiempo tragando no justifica que deje de tragar ahora, es lo mas parecido a un traidor pero con pintas.



Pablo el refrescante me ha encantado eso, ajajja


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Mar 2022)

Pelea de ratas, por ver quien se lleva más a la boca, gracias a otra rata.


----------



## Cens0r (7 Mar 2022)

No sé cuál es más hijo de puta.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (7 Mar 2022)

Pelea de inválidos jajaja


----------



## Decipher (7 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Nadie lo ha escrito todavía
> 
> ¡Son Piolets sanos!



Venia a esto.


----------



## Decipher (7 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Me da a mí que la Yola es una intrigante.



Ahora que se ven con posibilidades otra vez con Yoli ha llegado la hora de matar al padre, que es mas un lastre que otra cosa ahora.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Mar 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Pelea de inválidos jajaja



si porque aqui solo piensa correctamente Echenike que para algo es cientifico de la NASA como Pedro Duque.
Han demostrado que ellos solos pueden hallar la cura del COVID sobre todo en residencias de ancianos.

Cuando se quiere, se PUEDE. 
Por eso se llama PODRIAmos.


----------



## kronopath (7 Mar 2022)

''calenton en tuiter''


valiente mierda de basura roja


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Mar 2022)

Maestre hace su apuesta de supervivencia pensando que Pablo Iglesias estyá acabado y Pablo se resiste 

Entre comunistas anda el juego pero es algo así a ¿son galgos o son podencos?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 Mar 2022)

Pibe... que se ve como el orto. Así un poco mejor:


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Mar 2022)

hay que ver como se arrastra la rata chepuda delante de maestre, es imposible dar mas asco, todo el tiempo intentando poner paños calientes y maestre dandole hostias a mano abierta, joder para loq ue ha quedado el chepas


----------

